# Ephesians 5:21-24 - One sentence?



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 4, 2014)

I was preparing for a class on Ephesians 5:18-24 tonight and noticed that Ephesians 5:21-24 is one sentence in the Greek:

21 Ὑποτασσόμενοι ἀλλήλοις ἐν φόβῳ Χριστοῦ, * 22 αἱ γυναῖκες τοῖς ἰδίοις ἀνδράσιν ὡς τῷ κυρίῳ, 23 ὅτι ἀνήρ ἐστιν κεφαλὴ τῆς γυναικὸς ὡς καὶ ὁ Χριστὸς κεφαλὴ τῆς ἐκκλησίας, αὐτὸς σωτὴρ τοῦ σώματος· 24 ἀλλʼ ὡς ἡ ἐκκλησία ὑποτάσσεται τῷ Χριστῷ, οὕτως καὶ αἱ γυναῖκες τοῖς ἀνδράσιν ἐν παντί.

My rough translation:

Becoming subject to one another in the Lord, the wives to their own husbands as to the Lord (for husband is head of the wife even as Christ is head of the Church, he is savior of the body); therefore as the Church is becoming subject to Christ, thus the wives to their husbands in everything.

I've noticed that English translations tend to make v. 21 an imperative (Submit yourselves one to another...) and break up the other clauses in verse 22-23) into separate sentences. Is there anything to be said to the idea that the whole sentence ought to be treated in such a way that verses 21-23 ought to be seen as setting the stage for the conclusion in verse 24?

I'm wrestling with any theological significance if we see v. 21 less as a stand-alone imperative and more as a clause that describes the manner of submission in v.24.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 4, 2014)

I've tended to see it much as you describe. Except a bit of distinction between your view and mine would be that I think 5:22 ALL THE WAY to 6:9 fleshes out, or explains 5:21: how we Christians submit to one another in our various roles/relationships.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 4, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> I've tended to see it much as you describe. Except a bit of distinction between your view and mine would be that I think 5:22 ALL THE WAY to 6:9 fleshes out, or explains 5:21: how we Christians submit to one another in our various roles/relationships.



Good point! I was doing a bit of research and found Hodge writing the same.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 4, 2014)

Definition and usage of a period:

"A period is added to the end of a sentence to indicate no further discussion is possible or desirable." 

" the full pause with which the utterance of a sentence closes"

"(1) : a point . used to mark the end (as of a declarative sentence or an abbreviation) (2) —used interjectionally to emphasize the finality of the preceding statement"

Perhaps it is good that no period is used in the Greek version as it makes each statement dependent upon its predecessor. It seems to show the importance of the wife's subjectivity to her husband as being of equal importance as that of the church's subjectivity to Christ. When periods are used I believe it breaks up the statements not only in importance but also in spiritual significance of exemplary behavior. I like how you pointed this out.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 4, 2014)

Semper Fidelis said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > I've tended to see it much as you describe. Except a bit of distinction between your view and mine would be that I think 5:22 ALL THE WAY to 6:9 fleshes out, or explains 5:21: how we Christians submit to one another in our various roles/relationships.
> ...



O'Brien (I'm sure you have him on Logos) sees v21 as a "hinge verse." His commentary is worth the read.


----------

